

Trello List of Great Data Science Resources - yarapavan
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/huge-trello-list-of-great-data-science-resources?xg_source=activity

======
yarapavan
Direct URL to the list: [https://trello.com/b/rbpEfMld/data-
science](https://trello.com/b/rbpEfMld/data-science)

